# What is your New years resolution?



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

What is YOUR goal for 2012?

Mine is to have a girlfriend by the end of the year.

I'd love to hear other people's goals, setting goals and completing them can greatly boost a persons confidence and self esteem, so I though I would make this thread to encourage others to take part...


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to travel to wales and meet my good buddy friend whom I have talked to online for the past 4 years.

I'm going to be a bag of nerves meeting her, no doubt about that. You can't know someone for 4 years in one context and not feel nervous at the opening of a new one!


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Your post reminded me of another goal I have, to visit Canada  you Canadians rock! (from UK)


----------



## celiloquy (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a few, I guess:

*Actually keep a good chunk of my tax refund in savings (currently have no savings. Well, like $3.)

*Make plans to go to the fan convention I've always wanted to go to (so scared)

*Lose more weight (totally plateaued)


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I went to the doctors the other day, and they told me I lost a stone (dont know us measurements) in a year due to anxiety. But it's still positive because that's a good thing for me  I have been looking to lose weight anyway...


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

My goal for 2012 is to get a permanent job, or at the very least, to stay alive to see the year unfold completely.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

To not have a resolution at all and actually DO the things I want to do.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

That's inspiring metallunatic


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

I resolve to lose the 10 pounds I gained since I made my 2010 New Year's resolution to lose weight.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I need to lose weight and start getting better grades in college.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Just to become more comfortable with who I am


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> To not have a resolution at all and actually DO the things I want to do.


Well my resolution is to find the motivation to fight this phobia and do the things i want to do. As for losing weight, I achieved that through anxiety, depression and stress. So now it is time to get fit.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Get a life.

So now I have 10 days to screw around and not do what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Be easier on myself.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I'm finding I'm much happier these days focusing on process goals rather than specific outcomes, so I think my goal for 2012 is to continue working on and improve my ability to address what's actually upsetting me rather than using coping mechanisms. I'm gonna CBT the **** outta myself!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will behave stronger to everything


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Continue to improve my SA. Communicate with others in real life more (I'm always on the computer ha).


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

To be less violent.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Stop making excuses and get my driving license and hopefully get employed.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

celiloquy said:


> I have a few, I guess:
> 
> *Actually keep a good chunk of my tax refund in savings (currently have no savings. Well, like $3.)
> 
> ...


Fan convention? What's that?

My resolution: ummm lemme think about that.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Gotta make me harder, better, faster, stronger! I'm focusing on lifting dumbbells, right now, by the time I return to school for the new year I hope to have put on some muscle on my forearms and lost a bit more weight.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stop smoking. Its gonna be a hard thing for me, cos when i get stressed or drunk, i love a ciggie. But i would love to just confine it to 'social smoking'. 

And i'm gonna miss all the chats i have in the smoking shed at work  I had my last one there today (cos i won't be back there until January).


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

-Find a good job
-Get my own place again
-Continue to push myself into anxiety inducing situations (small steps)
-Laugh at my anxiety instead of letting it get me down
-Be more positive
-Find a new hobby that will keep me physically active
-Make new friends


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

To not leave so much unsaid. Stay smart and healthy...and if making resolutions mean anything become rich and powerful lol ....


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Turn an acquaintance into a friend and start hanging out with her more.

Hopefully I can do that _before_ 2013...


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

become more creative - i was good at drawing and music and then i stopped it all, i dont know why, its like something is blocking me off from it all. maybe the anti-depressants, but i have to fight it and still be creative!


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Find a job
2. Be more active
3. Spend less time on the Internet
4. Work on improving the relationship with my boyfriend, i.e. find more activities we could enjoy doing together.


----------



## angelk01 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a couple of resolutions.

*1. Have a boyfriend*
*2. Make friends who care and are not selfish*
*3. Join a soccer team/Sports club*
*4. Visit my Grandad who i never met before*


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Get into university for music.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Feeling empowered, and empowering everyone around me. I also need to loosen up a little and stop being to harsh on myself. I'm not waiting for new year's though, change is coming when I wake up refreshed tomorrow.


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

- Do well in school by being studious, aiming for straight A's, not ditching a single class, studying as a student should

- Do cardio everyday.

- Wipe out my OCD completely

- Make true friends.

- Be productive, no more wasting time

- Be mentally healthy.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

- Forgive people that have cause me pain in the past
- Remove anger from my life
- Use meditation to repair my damaged brain lol
- Get a job
- Talk to more people
- Actively work towards my goals
- Get my brain to actually work in my favour


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

*Meet new friends
Meet a nice man
Get a full-time job
Go on a holiday
Be a better mother to my son*
*Be more Happier
Get fit and healthier 
*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A-level Chem,
Msc Pharm,
be less of a douche


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

To give up smoking.
To make another attempt to get of drugs.
To begin to try and cope without Xanax.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I got one. I want to be a smiley-er person next year.

...maybe I should also resolve to work on my English.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine is to no longer shrink from social opportunities.

Whether it's a invite to chat online, or a get together irl I'm going to take advantage of the offer and do my best to learn from it and maybe have some fun at the same time.

I know there will be mistakes made, awkward moments, social faux pas, but with every mistake I will also gain experience in the situation, learn what went wrong, and how to correct it for the next time.

Also even when I do make mistakes I just have to learn how to shrug 'em off and keep on keepin' on (Joe Dirt lol).


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

This sound good David777

I am actually trying the same lately


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Help please said:


> This sound good David777
> 
> I am actually trying the same lately


Awesome!

Fist-bump, brotha! lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Stop making excuses and start taking some risks.


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

- somehow survive I think ...
- and see the "end of the world" C: 

I am actually pretty happy about the last one lol


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Get my license
Get a job
Get a girlfriend
Overcome social anxiety
Live the life I want to live.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Now that I'm off Paxil, to get in shape.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

To help 365 different people. One every day.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

1. Be more open to trying new things
2. find a boyfriend
3. Finally pass my driving exam


----------



## JeffreyN (Jan 1, 2012)

Quite a few this year, in previous years have not really had any.

[*]Say Hello and have general conversations with more people (+ join a social group to hang with).
[*]Stay motivated at gym to obtain a bigger physique.
[*]Get full drivers licence (not important to me, but seems to be for other people :S)
[*]Party more without being the awkward creepy looking guy to the side.
[*]Get into a proper relationship with someone who is kind, caring and supportive.
[*]Be more tolerant of other people and judge them and society less.
[*]Get back into tramping.
[*]Get back into regular lane pool swimming.
[*]Get a full time job (or close to it - still at uni but only have 1 or 2 classes so a lot of free time).
[*]Save more money and not waste it on stupid items.
[*]Go on a roadtrip - most likely by myself (how sad )
[*]Move out of parents home.
[*]Keep computer gaming to a minimum unless socially with a group at a small home LAN.
[*]Spend less time on Facebook as it is more often more depressing knowing what others are up to.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

my goal is to stop being afraid of people's judgment and adjusting my behavior according to that fear. kind of a lifelong goal really and not the easiest thing to accomplish, but with each passing year it hits me more and more, what a waste of time it is to give others so much power over me.

also, to start meditating more and cut back on smoking cigs.


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

Get more exercise
Eat more healthily 
Overcome SA (hopefully i'll have more success with that this year)


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

Get a job
Join groups
Do well in school
Try to find hobbies and activities that I like
Try to form relationships with others
Overcome my gym anxiety and lack of self-appreciation
After overcoming my gym anxiety, sticking to a routine (not going through small periods of going to the gym and then stopping), weight lift more and make gains
Be more open and positive
Try to not let others bring me down
Find my final passion/career path


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

1. Be way more positive.
2. Stop over thinking
3. live more in the moment and stop thinking about the past or future, so I don't miss anything.
4. be healthier and happier
Oh and getting a girlfriend would be great too


----------



## LucidDreamer (Jan 7, 2012)

1) Be more honest with myself
2) Get more sleep
3) Try to stop worrying like crazy about everything
4) Be more confident and helpful


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Managing social anxiety! In 2011 I lost 24 pounds and I never thought I could do that. I'm hoping the same thing happens for social anxiety.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

(6:18:22 PM) me: my new year's resolution is to get a lamp for this desk
(6:18:24 PM) me: my house is so dark at night
(6:18:35 PM) friend: Basically
(6:18:49 PM) friend: Your resolutions have really lowered in standards, from goals to just errands now


----------



## larsen (Jan 8, 2012)

^ haha, I hope you get your lamp!

anyway, mine are..
-get accepted into a university -- any university
-survive this last semester of senior year/high school
-try to go to sleep early more often to improve my mood
-get decent grades. I don't really care anymore. So burnt out


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

Keep a positive attitude, eat healthy, & be active.


----------

